# New to Clomid



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar ladies 

I'm starting Clomid next month for the first time (days 2 - day 6 100mg).  I have read the leaflet which came with them with all the side effects (about 2 pages long!!!).  Just wanted to know what to expect and any of your experiences on them.  Many thanks for you help.

Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Kerry

Some people don't seem to have any side affects a,nd some people do. Me personally, i thought they were awful and i took myself off them, i was so moody and all i wanted to do was cry.
I hope this doesn't put you off but its best to be hones, don't panic tho, you may not even notice you are taking them. I'm a really emotional person as it so the tablets just made it worse.

Take care

Claire xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Kerry   & welcome to the site.
I took 100mg Clomid for 9 months & did suffer from some of the more common s/e. I had hot flushes   mood swings    & my periods became more painful my cycles lengthened but I bled for fewer days. Not everyone suffers from the s/e so please don't worry & they aren't that bad (although DP would disagree   )
I found the first month or 2 the worst as I guess it was strange to my body. Wishing you lots of   & you're in the right place for help & support. Just remember it's all worth it if it makes your dream come true  

Erica.xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hiya,

I've just found this thread and I'm going to be starting clomid at the beginning of my next cycle - the same as you Kerry. I've heard a lot of negative stuff about clomid and it doesn't seem all that successful from the signatures I've read on this site.  Am I right?  Are the sideeffects worth it if it doesn't work?  I am sooo desperate to conceive and it's so frustrating that even before I begin the treatment I'm getting negative - can anyone help?  Please?  Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with the emotions that arise from taking them?  any advice on it would be really appreciated.

Chris xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi kerry f & misslnik

I'm pretty new to Clomid too - starting 2nd cycle today (I take pill at night as means I sleep through most of the side effects). I ovulate naturally but have been prescribed 3mths clomid (2mths left) to "boost" things otherwise its onto IVF.

Really just wanted to say please try to stay positive....there are lots of success stories with Clomid - its been around for many many years & is known as being a successful fertility drug. You may find that many of the ladies who've been successful & got pg have moved on to the "bun in the oven" forum.

Take a look at this thread - there's lots of ladies who have positive stories...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30065.msg351233.html#msg351233

As for the side effects - not everyone suffers from them...admittedly I've only taken it one cycle but the 1st day I was sleepy & felt kinda "vacant", 2nd day was the worse when I was    but then I've been fine since.....mood swings & hot flushes are fairly common but I'm confident that Clomid works so any side effects will be worth it in the end.

I visit another fertility website (www.fertilityfriend.com) & there are also alot of positive stories on Clomid - if you search the internet you'll find plenty.

Try not to lose faith & stay positive - Clomid is a successful fertility drug  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks very much for being so positive about it all. I have read so many different stories that I was beginning to lose faith!  I don't start mine til next month as I only recently had my af, so I have to wait 40 days then take a tablet to encourage a bleed before I can even start the clomid.  I'm so impatient - i want it all now!!!!!!

Good luck and loads of babydust to you,

love 
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello both of you and welcome  

I'm on my 5th cycle at the moment but it took me to the 4th to get the ovulation going. During this time I have read a lot of girls getting their BFP's. we seem to have loads all together then it quietens down again, bit like buses  

I've been on hols for a week and have come back to two pregnancy announcements.  s/e vary from person to person and the best thing is to get on with the clomid and see how you feel. We are all hear to chat with and scream at if you need to.  good luck


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Welcome to the clomid site,  I am also quite new, I started clomid this month and was really worrried when I read through all the side effects and wasn't sure whether to take it or not.  

The only side effects I seem to have had so far (fingers crossed), are some hot flushes, a little   a bit like pmt and some bloating, which I tend to get anyway.  I can live with all of these, it was the other side effects that were worrying me, but talking to everyone on here, these seem to be the most common.

This website is so helpful and everyone is really supportive,

I wish you the best of luck

Niki x


----------

